# Ikea Housing Option



## Buckeda (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello! I'll be picking up my first little hedgie from a nearby breeder in three weeks, so I'm in the middle of prepping his new home. I recently saw this storage cabinet on Ikea's website, and can't help but think it might be ideal. The shelves inside are adjustable, and I'm thinking of connecting the top and middle levels with tubing. Coroplast and fleece additions of course, with the bottom level for storage. I'd love your thoughts on this, and any helpful suggestions. Thank you!

http://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/40335421/


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend it. It's very small, and many hedgehogs don't like using multiple levels. Personally I'd only use several levels if you have adequate floor space on the bottom (minimum of 40 x 20 inch) so the levels are more of an extra instead of much needed space.


----------

